# Ty rib sauce



## lectro-smoke (Oct 13, 2010)

Im not sure how many of you out there are familiar with the restaurant Zea's,but I really love their Ty ribs. Does anyone that knows what Im talkin about have a recipe like this or close to it? thanks


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 14, 2010)

Not Ty, but the closest thing I have in my files.  Still on my to do list.

korean wing sauce is:

6 tbsp Shark brand Sriracha
1 tbsp habanero hot sauce
3 serrano peppers minced
6 cloves garlic minced
10 tbsp ketchup
1 tbsp ground ginger
1tsp soy sauce
5 tbsp lemon juice
black pepper to taste.
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup toasted sesame seeds

sweet, and then an afterkick of heat.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91483






*chisoxjim*


----------



## eman (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey lectro,

 Google is your friend. Google thai rib sauce and Zeas is the first thing to pop up .sauce is sold in stores . It gives list of locations.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 14, 2010)

werdwolf said:


> Not Ty, but the closest thing I have in my files.  Still on my to do list.
> 
> korean wing sauce is:
> 
> ...


Do it, you will like it!! Weredwolf, this is his wing sauce but he also has a Korean bbq sauce recpie too


----------



## pokey (Oct 14, 2010)

eman said:


> Hey lectro,
> 
> Google is your friend. Google thai rib sauce and Zeas is the first thing to pop up .sauce is sold in stores . It gives list of locations.


Let me do that for you. Click here: [_Link_]


----------



## lectro-smoke (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the help. foung a store not too far from the house that had the sauce. gonna give it a try tom. on my ribs.


----------

